# So Cal impromtu get-together Sat August 9



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just thought I'd make a post about meeting up this weekend during the dog show on saturday! 

Where: LA Harbor College -Wilmington 
What: During the South Bay Kennel Club dog show
When : August 9th 10:15 - (which is maltese ring time, in ring 9)

There are gourmet food trucks that will be at this show so thought it would be fun to watch maltese show (we have 2 puppies entered) then we can set up some xpens away from the actual show activity and have our pups play and get lunch at the food trucks, shop at the vendors and enjoy some time with our maltese friends!

There is no charge for parking at the college and hopefully the weather won't be too hot! Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Here is the judging program link
Jack Bradshaw - Dog Show Superintendents


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Maltese and food trucks...my idea of Heaven! Good luck to you and your pups


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We'll be there with Guga and the Ball. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Me too! Me too! I am coming for sure. I went to this show last year, and it was really fun! Probably bringing just Emma and Truffles. Frank can chill at home with Daddy. He's never 100% happy at dog shows. But we'll see. Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

We are on grandbaby watch but if nothing happens I will be there too!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am back in Vegas on a short holiday with my kids...they got mad that I came here without them...I should be back and look forward to going this Sat! Thanks for the info. I love impromptu get togethers! I will probably bring Dolce and maybe Tweety!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh Stacy that is so awesome. I wish I could go. We don't have food trucks here, and that would be awesome to try too!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish I was closer.....I would definitely come and join the fun! Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wish I could come, but I'm not IN CA til the 14th  Have fun!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck at the show, and have fun. Wish I could be there.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll be there with the O's and baby  in a huge stroller!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All of you are going to have such a great time:chili: make sure you take pictures
Stacy one day I hope to meet you and see your beautiful Maltese in person


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm within 30 mins, I'll be there!!
This should be fun.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Now I REALLY want to go...babies and puppies :chili:



hoaloha said:


> I'll be there with the O's and baby  in a huge stroller!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect day. Everyone have fun. :chili::chili: Good luck Stacy and Marina!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Grandbaby will be induced tomorrow at 6:00 p.m., so I'm still iffy about coming. I sure would love to come, so will try


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Grandbaby will be induced tomorrow at 6:00 p.m., so I'm still iffy about coming. I sure would love to come, so will try


 How exciting Jackie!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

*****


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

If only we could be there.....Maybe Stacy could put you all in a airplane and you could come to Texas!! It's a plan!
Have fun without us.....


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Today was so much fun to go and cheer for our Maltese at the South Bay Kennel Club! Bellarata had two lovelies showing today by the fantastic mother/daughter team Bellarata!

View attachment 200050

Fat Amy and Willow

View attachment 200058

Petitie and Feminine and Perfect Bellaratas Willow!

View attachment 200066

Obi 

View attachment 200074

The Glam Girls

View attachment 200082

Willow ** She stole my Heart today!

View attachment 200090

Lovely Marina and the very Maculine HEF!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 200098

guess who?

View attachment 200106

Yes! Smiling again!
Marissa and her 2 boys and baby are all sunshine and smiles

View attachment 200114

two Bellarata beauties!!! Guess who...



View attachment 200122

Seriously adorable couch full

View attachment 200130

Dolce wants to know why I gave more attention to Willow today!

K...I have too many good pics from today...these r just a few to share for those not on FB

Thanks Stacy for setting up a great day for a get together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Couple more...why not....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Couple more...why not....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



View attachment 200154

guess who?! love the Orange harness with matching butterfly bows... It didn't get a pic of your brother...sorry

View attachment 200162

Truffles

...so many good pics, but I didn't get pics of everyone....sorry.. :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

They all look adorable thanks for sharing the pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a lot of beautiful babies! Looks like y'all had fun!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks like you "California Girls" had an awesome meet up! The pics are great and what I love is when you can start to identify all of you SM friends fluffs by just looking at them all. I can't wait till Nationals next year when East meets West... so looking forward to meeting the Bellarata family and extended family, and I love love the leopard stroller!! Now Hedy, how can I convince you to go to Nationals?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I loved all the pics! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pictures Hedy! I love seeing (and recognizing) the Maltese from SM. It looks like everyone had a fun time.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO much cuteness!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of the California babies. Sooooo pretty! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Great and very beautiful photos of all fluffbabies! Can't get enough of them!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::chili:Awesome:chili:. Oh my gosh all those precious Maltese angels:wub: and little angel Hef:wub:

Stacy it must be so awesome seeing your family growing, all your beauties, hey would that make you a grandma lol:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It was so fun meeting up with everyone! Wish we could have stayed even longer . 

Hedy, your pics are amazing! So glad to meet you in person and pretty (and perfectly groomed!) Dolce 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

great pics! I would love to meet up next time!!


----------

